# au nord / dans le nord - au sud / dans le sud - préposition avec les points cardinaux



## CriLu

Il est au nord de l'Italie/Il est dans le nord de l'Italie

(Quelle est l'expression correcte pour dire que quelqu'un se trouve au nord/dans le nord de l'Italie en ce moment?)

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tie-break

Moi je dirais: il se trouve en ce moment dans le nord de l'Italie.


----------



## Bix

Bonjour, je rajouterais ceci : 

"Au nord" peut également vouloir dire "au delà des frontières". 
-> "La Suisse se trouve au nord de l'Italie".


Si tu parles d'une ville italienne je pense qu'on peut dire les deux : 
-> "Milan se trouve au nord de l'Italie"
-> "Milan se trouve dans le nord de l'Italie"

Il y a une petite nuance ("dans" est peut-être un peu plus vague) entre les deux mais le sens est le même


Mais si tu parles d'une personne, comme le dit tie-break je pense que cet exemple est effectivement mieux : 
"Il passe ses vacances dans le Nord de l'Italie".


----------



## acrital

Heu.... sans doute qu' *au nord de *et *dans le nord de *peuvent avoir le même sens mais, quant à moi, j'aurais tendance à les interpréter spontanément de manière différente :_

au nord de X
_être à l'extérieur de X dans la direction nord

_dans le nord de X
_être à l'intérieur de X dans sa partie nord

 Etant bien entendu que le contexte est déterminant


----------



## CarotteXU

les deux prép. "dans" et "à" m'agacent beaucoup.
y a-t-il quelque chose de différent entre les deux expressions?
Merci!


----------



## Shinead

Pour moi si tu habites *au* Sud de la Chine, tu habites dans un pays situé au Sud de la Chine.
Si tu habites *dans le* Sud de la Chine, tu habites dans une province du Sud du pays.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il y a déjà eu un fil sur ce sujet dans le forum Français/Anglais.


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

Salut ! 
J'ai une question de la préposition. Dans la phrase dessus :
" Monique vit dans le nord maintenant "
Mais je pense qu' on doit *au nord* pour remplacer *dans le nord*
mecri d'avance


----------



## Mauricet

En France il y a un département qui s'appelle _le Nord_. On dit _J'habite (dans) le Nord_. Plus généralement, si Monique habite la partie septentrionale d'un pays, elle habite _dans le nord_. Mais pour la Corée qui est partagée en deux Etats séparés, on dirait _Elle s'est installée au Nord_. Pour le Vietnam qui est un seul pays mais a été séparé autrefois, dire _au Nord_ serait faire revenir l'idée de deux Vietnam ...


----------



## TitTornade

pourtant, on dit :"au nord c'était les corons..." 



seohyun_bumhuyen_93 said:


> Monique vit dans le nord maintenant


 Sinon, dans ta phrase, "dans le nord" est correct.

Ex : Monique vit au nord de Hanoi, dans le nord du pays.
Dans le nord = la région.
Au nord de ... = dans le direction du nord.


----------



## Coucouchat

Est-ce que dans le contexte d'un bulletin météo on dirait plutôt "au nord de la France" ou "dans le nord de la France" (moi, j'ai tendance à opter pour la première solution)?

Et quelle serait la différence entre les deux expressions?

Merci de m'aider!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Comme toi :
au nord de la France c'est... la Belgique, justement, notre (cher) pays !


----------



## tonnerre2000

au nord de, au sud de, au nord-est de,  au sud-ouest de
à l'ouest de, à l'est de

Voici la régle pour les points cardinaux.
http://www.fabgerard.com/gram/preposition/PrepLieu.htm


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, _au nord de la France_ veut dire au-delà de la frontière française; _dans le nord de la France_ veut dire dans la région nord de la France (on est toujours en France).


----------



## tonnerre2000

ca a du sens, vu que c'est toujours en France


----------



## Chimel

geostan said:


> Pour moi, _au nord de la France_ veut dire au-delà de la frontière française; _dans le nord de la France_ veut dire dans la région nord de la France (on est toujours en France).


Tout à fait d'accord.

Toutefois, sous l'influence sans doute d'une expression comme "au nord/sud de la Loire", on peut parfois entendre ceci dans les bulletins météo: "Pour demain, soleil au nord et pluie au sud" (comment ça, c'est souvent l'inverse?... )

Cela signifie que le pays a été globalement coupé en deux (soit selon le cours de la Loire, soit "selon une ligne allant de ... à ...") et qu'on oppose ces deux moitiés. Dans ce cas, une ville comme Dijon peut se retrouver "au nord" (de cette limite fictive) alors qu'elle n'est pas considérée comme étant "dans le nord" de la France.

Ce n'est pas propre aux seuls bulletins météo. On peut aussi dire, à propos d'un pays: "Il y a davantage de chômage au nord qu'au sud".

Le problème de "au nord" (sud etc.) est donc que cela peut désigner à la fois une région extérieure au pays et la partie ou (grosso modo) la moitié nord de ce même pays. "Dans le nord" est plus restreint: c'est vraiment la partie septentrionale du pays.


----------



## Bára

Bonjour,
Je voudrais vous demander s'il y a une différence entre les expressions_ "au nord"_ et _"dans le nord"_. Aujourd'hui, j'ai appris qu'on ne pouvait pas les utiliser dans le même contexte... 
Par exemple : _"Lille se trouve dans le nord de la France" _mais_ "Bruxelles se trouve au nord de la France."_
Cependant, je pense que cette différence n'existe plus ou n'existe pas vraiment. Sur Internet, j'ai trouvé plusieurs expressions comme_ : "Lille se trouve au nord de la France..." _
Alors, les natifs, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Donaldos

On trouve en effet parfois _à_ là où il faudrait, en toute rigueur, _dans_.

Ainsi : _Lille se trouve dans le nord/au nord de la France._

En revanche, la substitution inverse (_dans_ pour _à_) demeure impossible :

_Bruxelles se trouve dans le nord de la France._*


----------



## Bára

Merci, je comprends bien la différence entre _"Bruxelles se trouve au nord de la France" _et _"Lille se trouve dans le nord de la France." _
Mais j'ai encore une question : puis-je utiliser _l'expression "Lille se trouve au nord de la France" _dans des textes plutôt soutenus ? 
Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Non, Lille ne se trouve que *dans* le nord de la France ; surtout dans un texte soutenu !


----------



## Bára

Donc, "Lille se trouve au nord de la France" n'est jamais correct ? (Même à l'oral ?)


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, bien que cela puisse s'entendre, ce n'est jamais correct même à l'oral.


----------



## vernac

On dit quand même que Montmartre est au nord de Paris, quand Montmartre FAIT PARTIE du Paris post-haussmannien... on dit que le bois de Boulogne est à l'Ouest (et non dans l'Ouest) de Paris, que Vincennes est au sud-est de Paris (et non dans le sud-est).
Pour moi, Lille est dans le Nord (département 59) de la France, mais au nord/dans le nord de la France (hexagone).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Lacuzon said:


> Non, Lille ne se trouve que *dans* le nord de la France ; surtout dans un texte soutenu !


Dire "au nord de" pour "dans le nord de" se trouve pourtant couramment dans des textes "soutenus"  !
_Peu à peu la coutume de commencer l'année à Pâques prévalut ; elle régna à Paris et au nord de la France pendant les XIVe et XVe siècles..._ (Adolphe Cheruel, historien, agrégé de lettres, Académie des sciences morales et politiques)
Pourquoi ne dirait-on pas _Lille est située au nord de la France_, tout comme on dit _La Creuse est au centre de la France_ ?
D'où viendrait cette règle "ce n'est jamais correct" ?


----------



## féebleue

A l'oral et dans un langage non soutenu, on entend effectivement les deux variantes. Mais le sens est différent :
- dans le nord/sud/est/ouest de ...  = dans la partie nord/sud/est/ouest de ... Si A est dans le N/S/E/O de  B, c'est que A fait partie de B. Exemple : Lille est dans le nord de la France.
- au nord/au sud/à l'est/à l'ouest de + subst. = en un lieu situé dans cette direction par rapport à un point donné (selon cnrtl). Donc si A est au N/S/E/O de B, cela veut dire que, sur une carte, B est le point de référence et A est un autre point, qui se trouve dans cette direction par rapport à B. En aucun cas A ne peut faire partie de B. Exemple: Lille est au nord de Paris, car  Lille et Paris sont deux points distincts sur la carte. Pareil pour  Bruxelles, qui est au nord de la France, car Bruxelles et la France sont deux entités distinctes. Dire que Lille est au nord de la France n'aurait pas de sens, car Lille fait partie de la France, à Lille on est EN France.

Vernac, Vincennes et le Bois de Boulogne ne font pas partie de Paris, donc il est tout à fait correct de dire qu'ils se trouvent AU sud-est et, respectivement, à l'ouest de Paris. Montmartre est DANS Paris, plus précisément dans le nord de Paris. Quant à Lille, on peut dire soit que c'est dans le Nord (avec majuscule, car nom propre du département 59), soit que c'est dans le nord de la France (avec minuscule, car c'est le point cardinal). On ne peut pas dire que c'est dans le Nord (département) de la France, tout comme on ne dit pas que Lyon se trouve dans le Rhône de la France.


----------



## vernac

Alors selon toi il faut dire: "le Pas-de-Calais est dans le nord de la France" ?

J'aurais tendance à dire : "Le Pas-de-Calais est au nord de la France", comme l'on dit:"Tours est au centre de la France" ou "Saint-Jean-de-Luz est à l'extrême sud-ouest de la France"

Dirait-on: "Saint-Jean-de-Luz est DANS l'extrême sud-ouest de la France ?  Je crois que non...

"à" indique une position géographique bien précise, tandis que "dans" indique une région: ainsi, un endroit petit et/ou peu connu sera plutôt DANS tandis qu'une grosse localité sera plutôt A...

A plus forte raison s'il s'agit d'une région: on ne dit pas:"La Bretagne est DANS l'ouest de la France" tout de même !!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On a tous compris que _au nord d'un point = au delà d'un point, dans la direction du nord_ avait un sens précis. Normal : on ne peut pas être à l'intérieur d'un point...

Mais il n'en reste pas moins que _au nord d'une zone _peut signifier, selon le contexte, _dans la partie nord_ de cette zone (_un village au nord de l'île_), ou bien _au delà _de cette zone _au nord_ (_un détroit au nord de l'ile_).

Comme le signale Vernac, _au_ et _dans_ n'apportent pas la même précision.
Rouen est _dans _le nord de la France, mais pas _au _nord, alors Lille est effectivement au nord...


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous!

Est-ce que je comprends bien que "au nord" est plus vague que "dans le nord"?

J'habite en Russie. Si je veux dire dans quelle partie de la Russie j'habite, est-ce que je dirais "j'habite dans le nord de la Russie"? Par contre, si je vais en vacances dans un endroit qui se trouve dans le sud du pays je peux dire les deux "Je vais au sud du pays"  et  "je vais dans le sud du pays"?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition *à* est possible, mais *dans* est nettement préférable dans ce cas. Il n'y a toutefois pas vraiment de différence de sens entre les deux. Et si vraiment il fallait y voir une nuance, ce serait plutôt le contraire, _dans_ étant un tant soit peu plus vague que _à_.

_J'habite *dans* le Nord de la Russie._ / (_J'habite *au* Nord de la Russie._)
_Je vais *dans* le Sud du pays._ / (_Je vais *au* Sud du pays._)

Noter toutefois la majuscule aux points cardinaux, en particulier avec la préposition _à_, sinon vous parlez d'un endroit situé au-delà du pays. Voir aussi ce fil.

_Je vais au *S*ud du pays_ = Je vais dans la région méridionale du pays.
_Je vais au *s*ud du pays_ = Je vais dans un autre pays, situé au sud du pays où je me trouve.


----------



## Chimel

Bachatamor said:


> J'habite en Russie. Si je veux dire dans quelle partie de la Russie j'habite, est-ce que je dirais "j'habite dans le nord de la Russie"? Par contre, si je vais en vacances dans un endroit qui se trouve dans le sud du pays je peux dire les deux "Je vais au sud du pays"  et  "je vais dans le sud du pays"?


Je ne comprends pas la différence que tu fais, selon qu'on habite dans la région ou qu'on 'y rend. Dans les deux cas, il faut préférer "dans". En français plus relâché, on dit aussi "au" (avec un risque de confusion de sens), mais c'est vrai aussi bien dans un sens de situation que de direction.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je sais parfaitement que la phrase "Lille se trouve au nord de la France" est correcte.

Mais la phrase "Pornic est au nord de Nantes" est correcte elle aussi?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

ilie86 said:


> Mais la phrase "Pornic est au nord de Nantes" est correcte elle aussi?


Non, parce que Pornic est à l'*ouest* de Nantes.


----------



## Mauricet

Et de plus Nantes est *plus au Nord* que Pornic (sa latitude est -- un peu -- plus élevée).


----------



## ilie86

Maître Capello said:


> Non, parce que Pornic est à l'*ouest* de Nantes.




Ahahhahahahhahahahahahahh

Merci pour l'info géographique.

Est-ce que la préposition est correcte?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, la préposition est correcte. 

_Pornic est *à* l'ouest de Nantes._ 
_Saint-Denis est *au* nord de Paris._


----------



## ilie86

Peut-on dire aussi:

Paris est située dans le nord de la France?

Quand faut-il utiliser au?
Quand faut-il utiliser dans?

Si j'ai bien compris, pour indiquer la position d'une ville dans un pays on utiliser "dans": Paris est située dans le nord de la France/Milan est située dans le nord de l'Italie.

Pour indiquer la position d'un pays par rapport à un autre, on utilise "au": La Belgique est située au nord de la France.

Est-ce correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si Paris se trouve bien dans la moitié nord de la France, on ne dit pas vraiment que Paris est dans le Nord de la France… Mais la préposition est correcte.

_Lille est *dans* le Nord de la France._


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Et s'il faut situer un pays sur un continent que faudrait-il dire?
- Le Danemark est au nord de l'Europe ou dans le nord de l'Europe?
- L'Espagne est au sud de l'Europe ou dans le sud de l'Europe?
Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Un contient, un pays, une ville, la même règle de préposition.
Relisez bien ce fil.


----------



## Maître Capello

limettier said:


> - Le Danemark est au nord de l'Europe ou dans le nord de l'Europe?
> - L'Espagne est au sud de l'Europe ou dans le sud de l'Europe?


Puisque le Danemark et l'Espagne *font partie* de l'Europe, il faut dire *dans*.

Mais on dira : _La Tunisie est *au* sud de l'Europe._


----------

